# Oh, oh



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had to go to TSC today to get oyster shell and guess what followed me home. Six what are supposed to be Isa Brown pullets. I gave them to Chicklett since she wants chicks again and once she is done will rehome them.

No, no pics. I shoved them at her as soon as I got home.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's tough to resist the temptation. 
I just now explained this to my wife. She says it's a sickness of the brain. She says she doesnt know how I got it. 
Glad I'm in good company with other 'sick' folks here. LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin, how do you get the hen to take chicks that she hasn't hatched? Some of them fuzzy butts came home with me, too! I'll post pictures on a different thread.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unlike you, dawg, I am done. These will more than likely find a new home.

Patsy, just about any broody hen, if she's been broody long enough, will take chicks. Once Chicklett leaves the nest she's on the others left in my flock will probably give her hand raising them. At least that's what they did last year when I did this.

I saw that. Isn't it amazing how they just magically appear?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I sure is, Robin and I'm not quite done. I'm waitng on some BO and EEs to come in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can say is it's a good thing your hubs like to busy if you keep going like this.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The never ending chicken coop!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe, that's such a sweet gesture buying chicks for you broody...


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin, when you say "broody long enough" do you mean experienced or into the current cycle? I'm just curious. We used to try and give a calf or goat kid to an adult by using the same scent method. (Putting the same scent on mom and baby before introduction ).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mammals are a bit different when it comes to surrogacy. Chicklett has been broody two or three weeks now. She's moved in to the time to hatch phase so having live peeps completes that cycle.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, that's what I wanted to know. Thx!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess the thing to watch for is a hen that non stop growls when given live peeps. Chicklett immediately began to talk to them. But I have had others growl for a moment then start talking. And I've had at least one that did not stop growling and took a poke at surrogate peeps. Those peeps were moved to a different hen that took them happily.

It's all a dance. This is a time when understanding what she's saying could either make life easier for the keeper of the hens or tragic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, as everyone has guessed the peeps are outdoors with their new mom. And of course our temps took a big slide in to the 30's at night. That's no big deal but daytime is. This is when I dig out a bell lamp with a 60 watt bulb and hang it where the peeps are spending most of their time, over the feeder just in front of Mom. 

When I checked an hour ago they were all under the lamp, some eating some just hanging out. When I take the eggs from Chicklett and if the temps are still too low that's where they will retreat when they get chilled no matter where Chicklett happens to be.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a broody silkie one time. I had 10 shipped eggs. I gave her 5 and kept 5 and incubated. When all were hatched, I put her in a small coop and put the bator babies in there with her. It took a few hours because she saw they were reacting different towards her. But I guess the chicks looked for a hen to hide under. Then I added her original 5 chicks. Those came to her immediately. All ended happily. I think the reason that helped it along was that I moved her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's really up to the hen. Allie would never accept chicks that were not hers and if any got near her when she had chicks she'd grab them by the neck and shake them. I've had other hens steal other's chicks. I've had hens co-brood peeps pretty much dividing them up amongst themselves at bedtime.

So, it really is up to the maternal instincts of the hen and how strong they are. Luckily for me I have Chicklett who is just happy to have something to raise. Now if she's just quit going broody. sheesh


----------

